# New chain cleaning?



## Ernbar (Feb 7, 2020)

Do you guys remove the waxy coating off new chains or use it as out of the package?


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 7, 2020)

leave it on, the factory lube is better than aftermarket stuff, imo


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks piercer. I suspected the same thing but wanted to ask anyway.


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 7, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Thanks piercer. I suspected the same thing but wanted to ask anyway.



here is a link, you can make your own decision. 

I have always been of the impression to go with the factory lube.









						Chain maintenance advice from the experts
					

The bicycle chain is a wonderfully effective means of transferring mechanical energy from one place to another. With good engineering, modern materials, and regular maintenance, it is extremely efficient. But with abuse or negligence, a drivetrain can quickly devolve into a quagmire of...




					www.roadbikereview.com


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 7, 2020)

That is a great link, very informative. Thanks again piercer.


----------

